# New book for Tempest Fans



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like a good one for modelers:The Hawker Tempest A Complete Guide To The RAF’s Last Piston Engine Fighter by Richard A. Franks Preview


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never heard of the Airframe Miniature series, anybody know if they are any good?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2012)

+1


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2012)

Could be a good one - Franks has done a couple of reasonable works, including the SAM Hurricane book. Might consider this one, as there isn't much around on the Tempest - including good 1/48th scale kits!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2012)

Great, thanks Terry!


----------

